# What would be your UNNATURAL hair color?



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine would be white or teal.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine would be green it's my fav color


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Black, though I like my real hair color as well (dark brown).


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd dye it dark gray. Like the color of this cat. It's a nice color.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Blue or black.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

It would be white or red (coz red's my fav.)


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't dye my hair because the chemicals are pretty toxic and I don't want to put them on my head. But if I had to choose, I'd pick violet. I've got green eyes, pale skin and I think it would look the best out of those choices.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

If I dyed it, I would either dye it darker to black, or if I was beginning to grey I would probably dye it white because I think white hair looks better than grey, in my opinion.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

White. I adore white hair.


----------



## mimisea (Mar 23, 2011)

very vibrant violet would be my pick


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Green. Its the color that looks best on me.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

I picked green and teal.

However, my hair has been just about everyshade in the rainbow, most recently orange and pink. And it looked awesome xD


----------



## Greenfeldspar (Nov 3, 2009)

Once by accident I dyed my hair a bright red-violet, like the skin of a red plum. It was somewhat strange.  Another time the colour bleached in the sun from auburn to copper. It's been black-brown and black before, too. As far as experimentation goes, though, I'm not very adventurous because I don't like to draw attention to myself.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Dark purple or blue
Better would be to be like Nymphadora Tonks


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done it teal, black, and blue.. blue and teal work well for me.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd dye it teal. I don't know how good that would look though.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Any/all.

Usually the darker and more vibrant the better to contrast against my pale skin and light eyes.
I prefer unnatural hair colors.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, my hair is never really a natural hair color. But other than neon red, a very dark blue would be pretty.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

Merle. Or red merle. But I suppose thats more of a mixture of colors, not one solid color.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue (10 char)


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I would love to have pink hair, for a time anyway.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

*looks at hair* yep, red it is.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Purple. I actually dyed it purple when I was in college. Purple just feels right.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Riot red, like Rihanna's.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I voted black. I'm a natural blonde, and I have very fair skin, so I think black hair would look horrible on me. I'd look like walking death.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Golden blonde---it is sometimes my real color depending on lightning.

Usually its a reddish blonde shade.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I would really want purple hair. More of a medium purple though... like this:


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

Violet or white. And btw, I know someone who naturally has an unnatural hair colour. o.o


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

The few times I've thought about it it's always been black. My reasons for dying my hair, though, would be to get rid of the gray color but I'm finding it more practical just to shave my head if I want to get rid of the gray hair.
When my hair was still dark-blond I never thought about dying it though I did have it highlighted a few times at the hairdresser school. I'd never pay the normal price to have something like that done.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

My hair has been every color under the rainbow except bright green. I accidentally overlapped turquoise and yellow once and had a green streak. Generally I dye my hair light blondish white (It is SO hard to get it snow white because the white toner comes out in like 5 days) or blood red.

Black, blue and blueish purple all look terrible on me. They flush out my yellow undertones and make my skin look pure white. I look better in blond, pink and red.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I have never dyed my hair. I've thought about it, but always decided not to. I think purple would be cool.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

I chose red or black, (although some would argue that my hair is naturally black) since my hair is currently those two colors.


----------



## deepbluesun (Jun 2, 2011)

You know what? To be honest, this is something I've never thought about or considered. Guess I'm pretty OK with my natural color.


Now thinking about it, though, probably something along the lines of a dark brown/brunette or maybe a black, since those would match my facial hair (I'm natural dirty blonde/light brown, but my eyebrows, mustache, etc are a very dark brown or black). Don't believe I could make myself get anything stranger than that.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

When you say "unnatural" do you mean the colour most "unnaturally" suited to you or just the colour you'd most like to dye your hair?

My hair's naturally deep brown but I usually dye it blue-black. I've bleached it before too, that looked pretty damn unnatural... but that was the idea. As far as a chosen colour.... I'd go red. Blood red. Most unsuitable for me? Pink


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Well i'm not sure,i am a natural brunette and i have dyed my hair black,violet,red and a lighter brown.I would never go blonde,yellow or orange.Most of my family generally go white as they age,but i don't know if that would suit me.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Black. I prefer my natural colour.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

White, black, or crimson.


----------



## minkaybell (Aug 15, 2010)

Red.

and I've always wanted to dye my hair forest green.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I would love to have rainbow hair! It would be awsome! I love colors and couldn't just pick one, plus I love seeing rainbows and thinking of Noah's Ark.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I voted blue, which would be cool if it had a streak of brown that matched my eyes 

But honestly, I would want iridescent hair that is completely transparent, but produces rainbows of all sorts of different colors at different angles like a bajillion prisms 

I had a friend who had blue, green, fuschia, purple, red, blonde, and brown hair at different times in her college career. It was actually pretty boss 

And as for colors of unnatural hair.....


----------

